# parallels tools sur linux



## Nanok (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je poste ce message ici sans être bien sur qu'il soit à sa place mais bon...
Je viens d'installer Ubuntu version 8.10 sur mon imac 20" grâce à parallels desktop. 
Je voulais installer les tools comme je l'ai fait sans problème pour windows afin notamment de régler les problème de résolution et le partage des fichiers. 
Seulement, lorsque j'exécute le fichier .run sous linux, une fenêtre s'ouvre et le message suivant s'affiche : " you must be root for run this script" et on me demande de taper sur enter pour fermer la fenetre. J'ai aussi essayé "lancer par un terminal" et rien de se passe. 
Je ne connaît rien à linux donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider...

merci d'avance à tous...

Yannick


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Novembre 2008)

lance le par le terminal en tapant "sudo " avant de mettre le chemin vers le script. On va te demander ton mot de passe, met le (rien ne s'affiche c'est normal). Ça devrait fonctionner.


Pour obi wan : Tu devrais le refaire en respectant les standards du web et en utilisant css. (ne pas en tenir compte ^^)


----------



## Nanok (5 Novembre 2008)

bonjour, 

Merci de ta réponse mais je n'ai pas tout compris...Je sais ou se situe le terminal sous linux mais que veux tu dire par "chemin vers le script". désolé mais je ne suis pas très au fait de l'utilisation du terminal et je ne sais pas ce qu'est un script......
merci beaucoup d'avance...


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Novembre 2008)

dans Applications > Accessoires il y a Terminal

Ouvre le.

tape "sudo " (sans les guillement mais avec l'espace après "sudo".
puis glisse sur la fenêtre du terminal le script que tu doit executer avec les droits d'admin (sudo = SuperUser do).

Et voilà


----------



## Nanok (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Merci de ta précision mais ca ne fonctionne toujours pas. Je m'explique. 
En tapant sudo (et espace) cela ne me conférait pas le root. J'ai trouvé ailleurs la commande 
sudo su et avec elle cela fonctionne : je deviens root
Ensuite, conformément à ce que tu m'as dit, j'ai glissé le script vers le terminal, tout va bien il me demande de confirmer et ensuite problème : il m'affiche ceci : 

found xorg version . 
Installation for xorg . . not found. 

Là je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire...


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Novembre 2008)

avec su tu fais un SwitchUser et ça va par défaut sur le premier (tu n'en précises pas) qui est root.
Mais sudo (SuperUser do) te permet de juste faire une commande en tant que superutilisateur (root).


Mais pour le problème c'est en rapport avec le script, on dirait un configure ou un truc du genre. Je peux pas t'aider comme ça.


----------

